# Hi Everyone. My name is Marc and I am new to rollitup.



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi i am a newbie grower

I have had 1 successful crop so far, it was super lemon haze from green house, I yielded 12 dry ounces off 6 plants, 

i would never suggest growing haze if you are a newbie. 


I don't have any pics to upload as I didn't wana keep a trail, but since joining rollitup I now regret it, 

i am in the process of growing the ultimate from Dutch passion, 

i have read really negative reviews about this strain, if anyone cares to elaborate or no's of any useful information please help me out, 

out of 5 seeds on 2 germinated. Which is a pretty poor start to the relationship, 
I'm now going to try and take cutting from one of them 

is that a good idea???????


----------



## ru4r34l (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome Marc,

The plant in your post is not old enough to take clones yet. 

regards,


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

ru4r34l said:


> Welcome Marc,
> 
> The plant in your post is not old enough to take clones yet.
> 
> regards,


lool not yet matey. I will wait 4 weeks into veg before I take them 

i have never taken cuttins before. So I'm dreading it, would u suggest going straight into soil, or should I go into rock wall


----------



## z0b (Jan 20, 2013)

rock wool all day. get a dome from your local hydro store too. its like 8 dollars and it keeps the clones warm and humid. i use clonex gel and spraythe rock wool until its nicely saturated

i one time took my little aerogarden, filled the resevoir with soil and put the clones right in the soil. added some 20z bottle domes. i think only 1 died out of 10. lol just a ghetto experiment.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 20, 2013)

Pick up Rapid Rooters or Jiffy Pucks.. I prefer jiffy pucks, more bang for your buck..

If your planting in soil, than I would use Rapid Rooters or Jiffy Pucks.. Rockwool are really finicky with there pH.. And there is no real reason to use Rockwool if your planting in soil.. Might as well save the hassle


----------



## ru4r34l (Jan 20, 2013)

Marcfive said:


> lool not yet matey. I will wait 4 weeks into veg before I take them
> 
> i have never taken cuttins before. So I'm dreading it, would u suggest going straight into soil, or should I go into rock wall


I have cloned into both and find rock wool to be easier on my nerves, in soil you really have to wait for some time to know for sure how the roots are doing, in rock wool you can usually see the tap root within a week or so.

I now use an aeroponic cloner and get to see roots form from little white specks, to nubs, to full on roots with hairs. 

regards,


----------



## harley420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey bro best advice is do what you are comfortable with don't switch from method to method find one you like the most and stick to it till you get it down, as for your little sprout no clones for atleast 4 weeks, and before you even try to clip her watch some youtube vids and read read read man, as for the cutting medium goes I am on the other hand I use jiffy pellets and I have never had any problems I agree with the comments they do take a while longer to see the root progress but I can usualy tell how there doing by the how they little ladys look and colour I personaly use 2 rooting compounds I take the jiffy pucks and make a 3/4 inch indentation with a toothpick then put some powder rooting compound in the small hole (generously) then I take the cutting and dip her into the roots plus gel and tehn put the cutting in the whole with the powder rooting compound and the gel to mix as you push the cutting into the puck. Happy trails


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Jan 20, 2013)

You have a few weeks to go, if you want to take cuts. Also you might what to sex them before taking cuttings. You only want girls.
I use a bubble cloner. You can make one for under 20$. Like Harley said, youtube has alot of info.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 20, 2013)

Are they feminized seeds? Personally, I would plant some more seeds so that you have more options because of the poor reviews. Nothing worse then growing a plant for 3 months to find out it is bunk or growing all males.


----------



## mousebuddha (Jan 20, 2013)

I grew ultimate 2 grows ago and got 25 oz off 9 plants not topped , people who bought it all came back for more, colas where huge. Thats one on my avatar. Good smoke and big yielder , some people on here have slated it when i was looking but i was happy with it and so were the punters.


----------



## jpill (Jan 20, 2013)

You can def. take a cuttings from it. ! Let it grow a little bit and research pruning techniques that will help your plant become more bushy faster so that you can take those cuttings faster. Also I recommend taking like 5-10 cuttings just incase some die ! Your first cloning experience will most likely be a learning curve.! There is also another site you can check out, Its called "Sensi Social" in my opinion there are more knowledgable people on there.

If the "ultimate" isn't a good strain, toss it ! I've gone through dozens of strains before finding a keeper.


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

Great advice Harley. Can you please add me a a friend. So I can reference you and keep you up to date with how I'm getting on cheers


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

mousebuddha said:


> I grew ultimate 2 grows ago and got 25 oz off 9 plants not topped , people who bought it all came back for more, colas where huge. Thats one on my avatar. Good smoke and big yielder , some people on here have slated it when i was looking but i was happy with it and so were the punters.



Thanks mouse Buddha, it was suggested to me by a friend who pulled 6 oz dried off of one on a iws system, 

Ive noticed they grow in size everyday, 

how many cuttings can/should I take off the plant?


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

This is what my setup looks like, I keep at at my ex girls house, I'm the basement, 

Please tell me what you all think. Thanks


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 20, 2013)

jpill said:


> You can def. take a cuttings from it. ! Let it grow a little bit and research pruning techniques that will help your plant become more bushy faster so that you can take those cuttings faster. Also I recommend taking like 5-10 cuttings just incase some die ! Your first cloning experience will most likely be a learning curve.! There is also another site you can check out, Its called "Sensi Social" in my opinion there are more knowledgable people on there.
> 
> If the "ultimate" isn't a good strain, toss it ! I've gone through dozens of strains before finding a keeper.



thanks for the advice


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2013)

Marcfive said:


> lool not yet matey. I will wait 4 weeks into veg before I take them
> 
> i have never taken cuttins before. So I'm dreading it, would u suggest going straight into soil, or should I go into rock wall


1) 80% RH for the clones. 80F approximately. Always. The temperature can vary but the humidity should be 80%+. 

2) Low light levels. 1 26w CFL is plenty for a garden quite a bit bigger than yours. Too much and the plant is going to try to grow instead of forming roots.

3) Get something that's easy to seal. I've found domes + trays are fairly easy to knock off if you're clumsy. They don't always fit perfectly either. A see through plastic container of sufficient size should do well. Trays + domes (sealed) will work in the mean time but I don't think the price difference is much.

4) Powder instead of gel. Powder tends to stick better. 

5) The heating mats work well if your ambient temps are around 70 or if you want to buy the/a controller. Lower temps would be fine but it takes longer. Higher temps and you're more likely to have issues with bugs, I don't recommend this direction. 

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 31, 2013)

If I upload some pics, can u suggest a site where I should take the cutting, also thanks for the advice, what is a good seed, peace


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 31, 2013)

So here is a updated pic of my babies, 

There now at 26 days into veg, (germinated from seed) 

will veg for 40 days, 

can some one please tell me if there big enough for me to take a cutting, 

im using ata bloombastic range, 

currantly I'm using 2ml of ata veg for every 1.75l of water 

my ph is at 6.5 

any advice will be helpful


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 1, 2013)

You want cuttings big enough to stick into a rockwool cube while also having a couple nodes above IMO (don't need a lot of leaf, you want to cut back on it so the plant doesn't transpire as much and instead tries to grow new roots, have a look at other peoples pictures of their cuttings to get a good idea for what they should look like). Make a hole for it, don't use the ones already existing rockwool or rapidrooter. I just use zip ties or a paper clip. Will be a tighter fit. 

Also woody growth doesn't root as quickly as softer growth. Older growth = harder to clone. That's also why letting moms get rootbound is a bad idea. As it will promote woody growth. You can still clone these but they will take much longer.

If you maintain the close to 100% RH and 80F and take cuttings like described most stuff will root in around a week.


----------



## Marcfive (Feb 1, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 1) 80% RH for the clones. 80F approximately. Always. The temperature can vary but the humidity should be 80%+.
> 
> 2) Low light levels. 1 26w CFL is plenty for a garden quite a bit bigger than yours. Too much and the plant is going to try to grow instead of forming roots.
> 
> ...





OGEvilgenius said:


> You want cuttings big enough to stick into a rockwool cube while also having a couple nodes above IMO (don't need a lot of leaf, you want to cut back on it so the plant doesn't transpire as much and instead tries to grow new roots, have a look at other peoples pictures of their cuttings to get a good idea for what they should look like). Make a hole for it, don't use the ones already existing rockwool or rapidrooter. I just use zip ties or a paper clip. Will be a tighter fit.
> 
> Also woody growth doesn't root as quickly as softer growth. Older growth = harder to clone. That's also why letting moms get rootbound is a bad idea. As it will promote woody growth. You can still clone these but they will take much longer.
> 
> If you maintain the close to 100% RH and 80F and take cuttings like described most stuff will root in around a week.


p

great advice guys, I will wait another week of two until I take them, I will take a few pics to keep you all updated, as a newbie I am really eager to learn so any advice will be taken on board, it's really nice that everyone is pulling togeather to advice me, thanks yallllll


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 1, 2013)

You also shouldn't have to add much water if you keep a sealed environment. Just add a little CO2 every now and then by opening and closing.


----------



## Dubzero2012 (May 8, 2013)

>HELLO EVERYONE<

I am a new grower and im looking to learn the art behind it. I find myself having trouble with the whole nutrient thing...(PIC BELOW) i believe i have the ph right it should be between 5.5 and 6.5 and the ec should be between 1.5 and 2. im planning on cloning my first batch of 10 plant. i plan on using rootech for the cutting and soaking the rockwole in dyna-gow and nitrozime. i have the dome aswell. should i use any nuts or not and if so what kind?


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

hey dub you may wanna start your own thread asking for help in our newbie growing section ! https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ this section is for introducing yourself!


----------

